# Delonghi Magnifica ESAM4200 Flashing Water Light Problem



## oasis786 (Dec 24, 2017)

Hi, bought this machine off eBay. Apparently it was fully working..









Problems are:

- Flashing water light - Full tank of water connected and has the magnet thing present floating in the little chamber.

- No coffee comes out

- Only a few seconds of water/steam when using the steam wand and it dies down to nothing

- Descaling function just gets water out the steam wand, literally drop by drop

- When checking the compartment where the used coffee puck is put, I can see a few drops of water has gone on to it and it's slightly moist

I've opened the machine and tried to use it with the side off.

- Filter was a little dirty, so flushed it out and water can go through easily










- The machine has the cup light on like it is making a cup of coffee, however no water goes through any of the pipes

- I can see a slight tear in one of the pipes before the pump. Highlighted below. Would this affect usage? It seems stuck on pretty tight..


----------



## PassingThrough (May 26, 2018)

Did anyone ever reply to this? I'm having a similar issue.


----------

